

Keeping Customers Happy - bavidar
http://blog.lob.com/post/65550779081/keeping-customers-happy

======
asanwal
While customer happiness is vital, some concerns or questions on this
framework:

\- Affordability - does that mean priced appropriately for value provided or
cheap? In our experience, cheap means more support requirements as customers
who pay too little chew up most of the support bandwidth.

\- This framework won't scale as the organization gets bigger (more
customers). First, low-paying customers will demand more support and providing
2 minute turnaround becomes an impossible standard.

\- Finally, this level of support is economically sub-optimal as some
customers who want higher levels of service will pay more for that. Support is
a feature.

Just my $.02. We have lots of happy customers of our SaaS biz so I
wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment. Just think it's important to be
mindful of setting expectations correctly for customers as a 2 minute response
standard doesn't leave much room for error and may not be sustainable.

~~~
josh2600
I would say that this is a great example of doing unscalable things in the
beginning of a startups lifecycle, which is an arguable section of a recent
Paul Graham essay.

Take it for what it's worth, but if you believe PG then this might be viable
after all. I don't think providing great service degrades the value of a
service product.

